# Microwave Guides - King & Cobia Pier Spinning Rods



## gulf*fishing (Nov 23, 2011)

Anybody have experience with or currently using the American Tackle Co. Carp & Surf Caster series guides with the common King and Cobia pier spinning blanks? Thinking about using a kit for an upcoming build. 

I was wondering if the 50/30 stripper ring would be large enough to work with the commonly used spinning reels? 

Any comments or thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

My son Dean has built many rods with the Microwave guide system on them. I personally use them on my inshore rods and love them.


FishStiks Custom Rods - 232.6958


----------



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Would defiantly start with a 50 stripper


----------

